# pics of LEFT hand drive R34 GT-R



## olegpro01 (Jan 12, 2004)

here's a website i found and they've done an amazing job converting the interior, check it out: http://rbmotoring.com/gallery/album38


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

still prefer rhd though


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Thats pretty good. Make drive throughs so much easier than RHD...


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> Thats pretty good. Make drive throughs so much easier than RHD...


hahahhhahahaahahaahah the rhd skyline is not fatboy friendly then...


----------

